# Custom Tanks for sale 12 x 12 x 12



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I have 3 of the custom tanks I had made for my shrimps available for sale....didn't need as many as I thought.

These are 3/16 inch thick glass, very clear! 12 x 12 x 12 they are perfect
shrimp tanks.

Price is $50 each.

I can deliver to Markham/GTA area in 2 weeks time, as I will be out there with shrimp deliveries etc.









Here is what mine look like when filled.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

bettaforu said:


> Here is what mine look like when filled.


Looks pretty nice


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I still have 3 of these tanks available....coming to Markham on Saturday...can deliver them. I will post them for sale on Kijiji if not sold by Friday this week.
thanks for looking.

PS these make great shrimp tanks and are very clear glass, solid 3/16 glass!
Lightweight even when water is inside. I can actually move them around filled to the top...and I am a weakling!


----------

